# Problem mit VDR DXR3 und evtl. ffmpeg



## Joerg66 (4. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
ich versuche hier seit Wochen auf Slackware 12.2 den VDR zu installieren.
"make" ist auch ohne Fehler durchgelaufen - soweit ich gesehen habe. Auch "make plugins" brachte keine Fehler.
Wenn ich mit "vdr -Pdxr3" den VDR starten will, bekomme ich folgende Meldung:
vdr: ./PLUGINS/lib/libvdr-dxr3.so.1.6.0: undefined symbol: av_freep

Bisher habe ich rausgefunden, das es wohl an ffmpeg liegt. Habe ffmpeg schon mehrfach neu installiert, als Paket und selbst uebersetzt, in verschiedenen Versionen. Der Fehler blieb. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? Ich weiss echt nicht weiter.
Diese Frage habe ich auch schon im vdr-portal gestellt, aber leider konnte mir bisher niemand einen Tip geben.

Gruss Joerg


----------

